# Can I say someone for profession?



## TeaCandy

Somebody asked this question.

『Can we just say 正社員扱いする here? Generally, what would be the difference between “Noun扱いにする” and “Noun扱いする”? Both can mean “treat... as...”.』

He asked Can I say "I will treat you as permanent employee. (his friend is a part time worker)" 

He wanted to know difference between atukai-suru and atukai-ni-suru.

I answered like this.
Atsukai-suru has negative nuance. So you can't say Atsukai-suru instead of atukai-ni-suru.

Atukai-suru means treating as something in a bad way.

But other Japanese said you should say someone not something.

But in my opinion, someone is person not status. So I thought something was correct.

I added example sentence as "do not treat her as a doll, she is human" 

He said my sentence is wrong even though it's a doll.

Should I use the word someone to express someone's status?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

すみません、英語の意味がよく理解できなかったので日本語で書きます。そもそも英語に関するご質問か日本語に関するご質問なのかもよく理解できていませんが、
「正社員扱いにする」「正社員扱いする」の違いは、意味やニュアンスの違いがそれ自体にあるのではなくて、「に」をつける方が文法的に自然か付けない方が自然なのか、その時の文章の構造にあると思います。

僕は本質はむしろ、「正社員扱い（に）する」と「正社員にする」の違いではないかと思います。「正社員扱い（に）する」というのは、字義通りに解釈すると「あくまでも正社員という身分ではないけれども正社員と同等の待遇で仮に扱う」という意味だと解釈できますが、文脈によっては「正社員にする」と同義に用いている場合があると思います。その違いは「に」のあるなしというよりも、完全に文脈と背景次第になるのではないでしょうか。

現在の日本では正規職員も非正規職員も待遇に差をつけてはならない方向でどんどん法律が改定されてきていますが、コロナ禍で現実的には非正規職員の方が圧倒的に首を切られやすいという現実もあるので、大義名分的な流れと実際の流れにも相当の乖離が起きていて「多様性」が広がっていると思います。ですから、それの意味がネガティブな意味合いなのか、ポジティブな意味合いなのかは、その文脈や背景次第で判断せざるを得ず、「に」のあるなしでポジティブかネガティブが規定されるものではないと思います。いかがでしょうか？（御質問の答えになっていなければ申訳ございません。）

後半は「〇〇扱い」というのが、人に対してのみ用いられるか、物に対しても用いられるか、というご質問ですか？　もしそうであれば「お客様扱い（に）する」「継子扱い（に）する」「郵便局留め扱い（に）する」「現金扱い（に）する」「消印有効扱い（に）する」「白黒はっきりさせず、灰色扱い（に）する」など、人でも物でも対象になると思います。
また、「〇〇扱い」の○○がヒトなのかヒトではないのかと言うご質問であれば、ヒトそれ自体を差すものではなくて、そのヒトその物をどのように扱うかの「どのように」が記入される部位でありまして、ヒトであってもその立場であるとか、あなたのおっしゃるstatusだったり、千差万別だと思います。


----------



## TeaCandy

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> すみません、英語の意味がよく理解できなかったので日本語で書きます。そもそも英語に関するご質問か日本語に関するご質問なのかもよく理解できていませんが、
> 「正社員扱いにする」「正社員扱いする」の違いは、意味やニュアンスの違いがそれ自体にあるのではなくて、「に」をつける方が文法的に自然か付けない方が自然なのか、その時の文章の構造にあると思います。
> 
> 僕は本質はむしろ、「正社員扱い（に）する」と「正社員にする」の違いではないかと思います。「正社員扱い（に）する」というのは、字義通りに解釈すると「あくまでも正社員という身分ではないけれども正社員と同等の待遇で仮に扱う」という意味だと解釈できますが、文脈によっては「正社員にする」と同義に用いている場合があると思います。その違いは「に」のあるなしというよりも、完全に文脈と背景次第になるのではないでしょうか。
> 
> 現在の日本では正規職員も非正規職員も待遇に差をつけてはならない方向でどんどん法律が改定されてきていますが、コロナ禍で現実的には非正規職員の方が圧倒的に首を切られやすいという現実もあるので、大義名分的な流れと実際の流れにも相当の乖離が起きていて「多様性」が広がっていると思います。ですから、それの意味がネガティブな意味合いなのか、ポジティブな意味合いなのかは、その文脈や背景次第で判断せざるを得ず、「に」のあるなしでポジティブかネガティブが規定されるものではないと思います。いかがでしょうか？（御質問の答えになっていなければ申訳ございません。）
> 
> 後半は「〇〇扱い」というのが、人に対してのみ用いられるか、物に対しても用いられるか、というご質問ですか？　もしそうであれば「お客様扱い（に）する」「継子扱い（に）する」「郵便局留め扱い（に）する」「現金扱い（に）する」「消印有効扱い（に）する」「白黒はっきりさせず、灰色扱い（に）する」など、人でも物でも対象になると思います。
> また、「〇〇扱い」の○○がヒトなのかヒトではないのかと言うご質問であれば、ヒトそれ自体を差すものではなくて、そのヒトその物をどのように扱うかの「どのように」が記入される部位でありまして、ヒトであってもその立場であるとか、あなたのおっしゃるstatusだったり、千差万別だと思います。


ありがとうございます。英語セクションで質問したらスレチで移動されてしまいました。ありがとうございました。


----------



## Joschl

私も_SoLaTiDoberman_さんの仰る通りだと思います。

派生語化しているようにも見える複合語「X扱い」については一例としてこちらを参考になさって下さい。


			
				大辞泉 広辞苑無料検索 said:
			
		

> (3) ある身分・役割・状態にあるものとして接すること。「部長―」「子供―」「機密―」 https://sakura-paris.org/dict/大辞泉/prefix/扱い


「[_何々_]する」と「[_何々_]にする」という構文を対比して見るのではなくて，「[_何々_]にする」を一つの構文として捉え，その意味を把握し，この構文を特に「[_何々_]になる」という別の構文と対比してみると，TeaCandyさんが問題とされている「に」 の機能がもっとはっきりと見えて来るのではないかと思います。「X扱い」という複合語から離れて「正社員扱い」という単語の代わりに「正社員」という単語だけを当てはめて見ても，結果は同じでしょう。(「[正社員(扱い)]にする」<->「[正社員(扱い)]になる」) 辞書に記述されている「に」の機能の内で一番シックリ来るのは


			
				大辞泉 広辞苑無料検索 said:
			
		

> (4)動作・作用・変化の結果を表す。https://sakura-paris.org/dict/大辞泉/prefix/に


「[_何々_]にする」という構文の記述は，国立国語研究所の「基本動詞ハンドブック」で動詞「する」の語義*６*と*７*をご覧になると良いかと思います。する｜基本動詞ハンドブック


----------



## TeaCandy

ありがとうございます。英語セクションで「主婦を家政婦を扱いする」の家政婦をsomeone-elseで表せるか尋ねたらスレチで移動になりました。私としてはsomeone-elseではなく違う職業(status)と言うして表す単語を使うべき、と言う考えなのですが、他の人にあなたは間違ってると言われた為質問しました。ありがとうございます。


----------



## TeaCandy

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> すみません、英語の意味がよく理解できなかったので日本語で書きます。そもそも英語に関するご質問か日本語に関するご質問なのかもよく理解できていませんが、
> 「正社員扱いにする」「正社員扱いする」の違いは、意味やニュアンスの違いがそれ自体にあるのではなくて、「に」をつける方が文法的に自然か付けない方が自然なのか、その時の文章の構造にあると思います。
> 
> 僕は本質はむしろ、「正社員扱い（に）する」と「正社員にする」の違いではないかと思います。「正社員扱い（に）する」というのは、字義通りに解釈すると「あくまでも正社員という身分ではないけれども正社員と同等の待遇で仮に扱う」という意味だと解釈できますが、文脈によっては「正社員にする」と同義に用いている場合があると思います。その違いは「に」のあるなしというよりも、完全に文脈と背景次第になるのではないでしょうか。
> 
> 現在の日本では正規職員も非正規職員も待遇に差をつけてはならない方向でどんどん法律が改定されてきていますが、コロナ禍で現実的には非正規職員の方が圧倒的に首を切られやすいという現実もあるので、大義名分的な流れと実際の流れにも相当の乖離が起きていて「多様性」が広がっていると思います。ですから、それの意味がネガティブな意味合いなのか、ポジティブな意味合いなのかは、その文脈や背景次第で判断せざるを得ず、「に」のあるなしでポジティブかネガティブが規定されるものではないと思います。いかがでしょうか？（御質問の答えになっていなければ申訳ございません。）
> 
> 後半は「〇〇扱い」というのが、人に対してのみ用いられるか、物に対しても用いられるか、というご質問ですか？　もしそうであれば「お客様扱い（に）する」「継子扱い（に）する」「郵便局留め扱い（に）する」「現金扱い（に）する」「消印有効扱い（に）する」「白黒はっきりさせず、灰色扱い（に）する」など、人でも物でも対象になると思います。
> また、「〇〇扱い」の○○がヒトなのかヒトではないのかと言うご質問であれば、ヒトそれ自体を差すものではなくて、そのヒトその物をどのように扱うかの「どのように」が記入される部位でありまして、ヒトであってもその立場であるとか、あなたのおっしゃるstatusだったり、千差万別だと思います。


他のサイトで議論になりまして,下のような事を言われ同意して頂きありがとうございました。

PersonA
@TeaCandy 「家政婦」は物ではなく人です。「子供」も「家政婦」も「正社員」も、"3人の子供", "3人の家政婦" のように数えることができる「人」を表す名詞であり、その点に違いはありません。家政婦扱いしているからモノ扱いしているというわけではありません。

PersonB
@TeaCandy 母語が英語であろうがなかろうが、多少なりとも英語を真面目に勉強していたら分かる話ですし、そもそもこの辺りに言語による違い‌など存在しません。人は人、物は物です。というかむし‌ろこれを同一視している様な言語があるなら‌知りたいぐらいです。意固地にならずに、多‌少は教えを受ける姿勢を持ってみては。

Moderator Note: Personal info redacted.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なるほど、背景と文脈が見えてきました。
「社長」「看護師」「家政婦」は、そのヒトの身分や職業を表すと同時に、ヒトを表していますよね。
これが、「*社長職*にはなるもんじゃない。」と「社長職」となると完全に職業の種類であってヒトではなくなりますよね。
従って、
妻 (a wife) は英語では she で受け、妻以外の誰かは someone-else,
主婦（a housewife) は英語ではsheで受け、主婦以外の誰かはsomeone-else,
主婦業 (the housewife's business/work) は英語ではitで受け、主婦業以外の何かはsomething-else,

家政婦（a housekeeper)は英語ではsheで受け、家政婦以外の誰かは someone-else,
家政婦の仕事 (the housekeeper's work) は英語ではit で受け、家政婦の仕事以外の何かは something-else

となるのだと思います。

「主婦」という言葉を「主婦業」という意味に用いることがあるので、そのような用い方をした場合の代名詞がsomeoneなのかsomethingなのかで議論になっているのだと思いますが、英語としては、a housewifeはヒトとしてsheで受け、the housewife's workはitで受ける、と考えるとスッキリするのではないでしょうか。
他のサイトの方の説明の仕方がへたくそ不十分、あるいは感情的になってしまったため誤解になったのではないでしょうか。

正社員（a full employee)は　ヒトであり、 he/she/they/someone
正社員待遇 (treating as a full employee)は 条件？であり、 it/something
と考えてみてはいかがでしょうか。

日本語では、正社員待遇のことを「正社員」という言葉を使って表すことがあるけれども、英語においては
a full employeeと言う単語だけで、treating as a full employeeの意味を表すことはできない、と彼らはおっしゃっているのだと思います。

ただし英語においても、TeaCandyさんの主張されるような文脈はありえると思います。例えば、
"A _housewife_ is the toughest job in the world. I won't become a housewife."
というような文章があったとして、I won't become her when I grow upとは言わないですよね。
このような英語が英語として成立するかEnglish Onlyで聞いて見ます。


----------



## TeaCandy

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> なるほど、背景と文脈が見えてきました。
> 「社長」「看護師」「家政婦」は、そのヒトの身分や職業を表すと同時に、ヒトを表していますよね。
> これが、「*社長職*にはなるもんじゃない。」と「社長職」となると完全に職業の種類であってヒトではなくなりますよね。
> 従って、
> 妻 (a wife) は英語では she で受け、妻以外の誰かは someone-else,
> 主婦（a housewife) は英語ではsheで受け、主婦以外の誰かはsomeone-else,
> 主婦業 (the housewife's business/work) は英語ではitで受け、主婦業以外の何かはsomething-else,
> 
> 家政婦（a housekeeper)は英語ではsheで受け、家政婦以外の誰かは someone-else,
> 家政婦の仕事 (the housekeeper's work) は英語ではit で受け、家政婦の仕事以外の何かは something-else
> 
> となるのだと思います。
> 
> 「主婦」という言葉を「主婦業」という意味に用いることがあるので、そのような用い方をした場合の代名詞がsomeoneなのかsomethingなのかで議論になっているのだと思いますが、英語としては、a housewifeはヒトとしてsheで受け、the housewife's workはitで受ける、と考えるとスッキリするのではないでしょうか。
> 他のサイトの方の説明の仕方がへたくそ不十分、あるいは感情的になってしまったため誤解になったのではないでしょうか。
> 
> 正社員（a full employee)は　ヒトであり、 he/she/they/someone
> 正社員待遇 (treating as a full employee)は 条件？であり、 it/something
> と考えてみてはいかがでしょうか。
> 
> 日本語では、正社員待遇のことを「正社員」という言葉を使って表すことがあるけれども、英語においては
> a full employeeと言う単語だけで、treating as a full employeeの意味を表すことはできない、と彼らはおっしゃっているのだと思います。
> 
> ただし英語においても、TeaCandyさんの主張されるような文脈はありえると思います。例えば、
> "A _housewife_ is the most tough job in the world. I won't do it when I grow up."
> というような文章があったとして、I won't do her when I grow upとは絶対に言わないだろうし、
> I won't become herとも言いませんよね。
> このような英語が英語として成立するかEnglish Onlyで聞いて見ます。


スレッドが移動になったのは、英語の質問を英語でするスレッドだからです。その為背景を日本語で書いていないので、意味がわかりにくかったと思います。議論の内容は、私が正社員扱いを、full employeeと言う言葉で表す事は出来ない、treating as if full employeeとしなければならない、に対して三名の方がemployeeは正社員と正社員扱いと両方を意味する、あなたはおかしいと言われたのです。

移動されたので英語だけを使い英語ネイティブに尋ねました。こちらの質問は削除するべきなのですが、方法が不馴れで良くわかりませんでした。感情的ではなく私はネイティブに質問していますと三回書いても彼らがレスを続けて来まして。ですが、こちらを残しておいて意見が聞けて世かったです。私はネイティブに聞いてますと言われたので彼らが気分を害したようです。と言うより正社員=正社員扱いは世界共通の認識だと言うのが三名の意見なので、私の主張がありえないと感じたようです。ネイティブの回答は、正社員=正社員扱いでない、と言う事で、回答をコピペしましたがやはり納得が行かないみたいでした。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

あれ？　主義主張が逆なのですか？　すみません、ちょっとわからなくなってしまいました。　Sorry!


----------



## TeaCandy

元々こちらで聞いていなかった為わかりにくいと思います。

私の主張 employeeとtreating as if employeeは同じではない、です。


----------



## TeaCandy

訂正 元々こちらで聞いてなかったので私の説明がわかりにくかったと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Can "housewife" be used for a job figuratively?

Apparently, native English speakers may have different opinions about this discussion.
Thank you for sharing your interesting opinion!


----------



## TeaCandy

わかりにくくてすみません。
He treats his wife as if the housekeeper. 
彼は彼の奥さんを家政婦扱いする。


扱いと扱いにするの違いを日本語勉強中の方に質問されたため、私がtreating as something elseと答えたら他の日本人三名がtreating as someone elseにすべきと言ってきました。私は正社員扱い、家政婦扱いはstatusであり人ではないからsomeone elseにするべきでない、と答えました。

三名の主張は家政婦も主婦も人です。人は人です。だからsomeone elseにすべき、あなたはおかしい、と言ってきました。

最初からはしょらず説明すれば良かったですね。私の為にお時間をさいて頂きありがとうございました。


----------



## Joschl

同一人物(例えばTeaCandyさん)でも社会関係の中で様々な属性 (例えば「男/女」,「親/子」,「夫/妻」,「上司/部下」等々)を持っているので，その二つを記述の際に区別すべきだという主張には一理ありますね。属性を表す名詞は，ある一定の関係の中で初めて意義を成すものですから，「[誰々]を[ある属性をもった人]として扱う」と記述しても何ら差支えないと思いますよ。それは何語で記述しても，同じことでしょう。ちなみに日本語の「_なり_」とその生き残り(だ/で/に/な)は人や物とそれらが持つ属性を結び付けて定義する役割を担っています。「[誰々/何々]は[誰々/何々の属性]だ。」


----------



## TeaCandy

Joschl said:


> 同一人物(例えばTeaCandyさん)でも社会関係の中で様々な属性 (例えば「男/女」,「親/子」,「夫/妻」,「上司/部下」等々)を持っているので，その二つを記述の際に区別すべきだという主張には一理ありますね。属性を表す名詞は，ある一定の関係の中で初めて意義を成すものですから，「[誰々]を[ある属性をもった人]として扱う」と記述しても何ら差支えないと思いますよ。それは何語で記述しても，同じことでしょう。ちなみに日本語の「_なり_」とその生き残り(だ/で/に/な)は人や物とそれらが持つ属性を結び付けるて定義する役割を担っています。「[誰々/何々]は[誰々/何々の属性]だ。」


ありがとうございます。何語でも同じですよね。

someone elseでは彼は妻を他の人として扱うと言う違う意味になってしまいますよね。


----------



## TeaCandy

TeaCandy said:


> わかりにくくてすみません。
> He treats his wife as if the housekeeper.
> 彼は彼の奥さんを家政婦扱いする。
> 
> 
> 扱いと扱いにするの違いを日本語勉強中の方に質問されたため、私がtreating as something elseと答えたら他の日本人三名がtreating as someone elseにすべきと言ってきました。私は正社員扱い、家政婦扱いはstatusであり人ではないからsomeone elseにするべきでない、と答えました。
> 
> 三名の主張は家政婦も主婦も人です。人は人です。だからsomeone elseにすべき、あなたはおかしい、と言ってきました。
> 
> 最初からはしょらず説明すれば良かったですね。私の為にお時間をさいて頂きありがとうございました。


今気がつきました。説明が下手で感情的


TeaCandy said:


> わかりにくくてすみません。
> He treats his wife as if the housekeeper.
> 彼は彼の奥さんを家政婦扱いする。
> 
> 
> 扱いと扱いにするの違いを日本語勉強中の方に質問されたため、私がtreating as something elseと答えたら他の日本人三名がtreating as someone elseにすべきと言ってきました。私は正社員扱い、家政婦扱いはstatusであり人ではないからsomeone elseにするべきでない、と答えました。
> 
> 三名の主張は家政婦も主婦も人です。人は人です。だからsomeone elseにすべき、あなたはおかしい、と言ってきました。
> 
> 最初からはしょらず説明すれば良かったですね。私の為にお時間をさいて頂きありがとうございました。


今気がつきました。説明が下手で感情的とはPersonBさんの事なんですね。PersonBが私にレスしたのを,私がPersonBにレスしたみたいに見えてすみません。

PersonBの主張
母語が英語であろうがなかろうが、多少なりとも英語を真面目に勉強していたら分かる話ですし、そもそもこの辺りに言語による違い〓〓など存在しません。人は人、物は物です。というかむし〓〓ろこれを同一視している様な言語があるなら〓〓知りたいぐらいです。意固地にならずに、多〓〓少は教えを受ける姿勢を持ってみては。

Discussion on answer by Teacandy: What would be the difference between “Noun扱いにする” and “Noun扱いする”? | chat.stackexchange.com

こちらがやり取りのサイトです。私の英文も問題点があるので色々言われてしまったようです。何度もすみませんでした。

Moderator Note: Personal info redacted.


----------



## Joschl

「[Xさん]は[彼の奥さん]を[家政婦]であるかの様に扱う」という文では，[Xさんの奥さん]は[家政婦]ではないことは明らかでしょう。それはこのご夫婦が家政婦さんを雇っていようといまいと変わりません。仮に家政婦さんを雇われていたとしても，このご夫婦のところで「家政婦さん」として働かれている女性(仮にYさん)は，彼女の家に戻れば家の中での社会関係別から生まれる別の属性で定義されますよね。だから一個体とそれが持つ属性を区別するのは有意義なことです。


----------



## TeaCandy

Joschl said:


> 「[Xさん]は[彼の奥さん]を[家政婦]であるかの様に扱う」という文では，[Xさんの奥さん]と[家政婦]が別人であることは明らかでしょう。それはこのご夫婦が家政婦さんを雇っていようといまいと変わりません。仮に家政婦さんを雇われていたとしても，このご夫婦のところで「家政婦さん」として働かれている女性(仮にYさん)は，彼女の家に戻れば家の中での社会関係別から生まれる別の属性で定義されますよね。だから一個体とそれが持つ属性を区別するのは有意義なことです。


ありがとうございます。こちらのサイトで議論になっていました。私と同じ意見が一人もいなかったですが今日はおかげ様で落ち込みが直りました。
Discussion on answer by Teacandy: What would be the difference between “Noun扱いにする” and “Noun扱いする”? | chat.stackexchange.com


----------

